# BABY TEETH?



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

When does the last baby tooth usually fall out?

Brit just lost one last night and she is almost 1 year old!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brit'sMom_@Apr 6 2005, 09:28 AM
> *When does the last baby tooth usually fall out?
> 
> Brit just lost one last night and she is almost 1 year old!!!!!!!!!!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49593*


[/QUOTE]

That is kind of old. I thought they lost all of there teeth by 8 months. Are you sure it wasn't a permantant tooth?


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

I am not sure sure, her two lower fangs ( i don't know what they are called) were double teeth beause her babytooth never fell out. So her baby teeth were on the outside and the adult tooth pushed through on the inside like this \\

I don't know I am going to take her to the vet today!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

You should be able to just stop in and have a tech look at her. At least at my vet they told me I could do that. They are able to tell the difference between the baby tooth and permanent tooth.


----------



## jellybn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi, 4/6/05
I just came from the vet and my little maltese Cha Cha is 14 & 1/2 weeks old. (almost 5 months). He said that she still has ALL her baby teeth. My puppy is exremely tiny. Today she weighed in at 2.45lbs. One month ago she was 1.13lbs. He said that very small dogs mature quite late and sometimes the keep some baby teeth. They stay as babies for a LONG time!








I hope my puppy gets her mature teeth as the baby ones are razor sharp!!
Jellybn1


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

That is true. I was told many times that kodie will develop slower than a normal sized dog. I waited 1 1/2yr to get him neutered and his remaining baby teeth pulled... because of his late development.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

phrewwwww... okay I am not that worried anymore, I am still taking her to the vet though!


----------



## jellybn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

You dog is VERY CUTE!! Cha Cha looks allot like like him!!! How old???
Jellybn1


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

not trying to start anything, but jellybn1, is it really necessary to mention your dog's size every post? it seems that every time you post, you're talking about how tiny your chacha is..


----------



## Jan (Oct 28, 2003)

Have the vet check for double teeth. I had to have some of Mika's baby teeth removed.
Jan


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

If you provide lots of chew bones the nylon type or a rope to play tug of war. This should help get it out. chesley is my thrid dog an I have not had to have any of my other dogs teeth removed. I guess just lucky. The greenie were a big help with chelsey but I don't buy those anymore they scare me now.


----------



## MyBushi (Nov 24, 2004)

Bushi is 2 now and he just now lost one of his baby tooth. I gave him that green dental bone and his tooth fell out soon after.. He still has the rest of his baby teeth though... Gotta take him in to get them pulled now.... Let me know what happens with your baby....


----------

